
Show HN: Chrome extension to hide Gmail inbox by default - peterhartree
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/inbox-when-ready/cdedhgmbfjhobfnphaoihdfmnjidcpim?hl=en&gl=001
======
tosbourn
I am a Safari user but would use the hell out of this. I have my hotkeys set
to go to a non-inbox view but would love to block it entirely until I actively
want to see stuff.

~~~
peterhartree
Thanks for your feedback @tosbourn. I only released this today, but if the
Chrome extension proves popular I'll definitely look at porting this to
Firefox and Safari.

